

Joel and Jeff talk with Uncle Bob - rayvega
http://blog.stackoverflow.com/2009/02/podcast-41/

======
joe_the_user
What's interesting to me here is the different response of Kent Beck and Bob
Martin. Beck went ballistic, attacking Spolsky with little support for his
positions. [Martin's response][1] was clever and humorous.

Kudos to Martin.

[1]: [http://blog.objectmentor.com/articles/2009/02/06/on-open-
let...](http://blog.objectmentor.com/articles/2009/02/06/on-open-letter-to-
joel-spolsky-and-jeff-atwood)

